# Spades in the surf



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Went out at sunrise Opal Beach area. Set out 3 poles, long, med, and short distances. Live sandfleas and peeled shrimp. Managed only a spade on the furthest pole. 3 ounce weight, #2 gold circle hook. Ate the shrimp, nothing touched the fleas. Water warmed up quite a bit since last weekend. We just need some sun. Had to leave at 930. Beach was packed. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Those things can be hard to catch without a spear.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

just never know what what you might catch around here.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Is a Spade good eating???


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

To me spade fish are one of the most difficult fish to catch. I always suspected that they had kryptonite in them , that weakened my fish catching powers. Lol Snagged line lots of people eat them. I've eaten them before and they aren't bad. "Not grouper or trigger but not bad "


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

thats an awesome catch .. still on my list and i hear they are good eating but than again i havent tried them ...


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

wardicus79 said:


> thats an awesome catch .. still on my list and i hear they are good eating but than again i havent tried them ...


Yeah I was pleasantly surprised, especially since I thought it was a pomp. Fought just like one. Then it started swimming on its side flat like a pancake and I couldn't tell what it was at first. Glad I can say I got one of those in the surf now. She was a little small so I tossed her back or I would have cooked her up.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> To me spade fish are one of the most difficult fish to catch. I always suspected that they had kryptonite in them , that weakened my fish catching powers. Lol Snagged line lots of people eat them. I've eaten them before and they aren't bad. "Not grouper or trigger but not bad "


They are easy to catch with the right hook....we had a school of them eating our chum last summer...put #10 brim hooks on and my boys were pulling them in right and left...they caught about 30....and they are good eating


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Snagged Line said:


> Is a Spade good eating???


Tough to clean, not much meat for the size, but good to eat.


----------

